# I think I have this clear beer down to a science



## Pumpkinman (Mar 4, 2014)

Another batch of beer bottled, this batch is clear as any commercial beer!
I know...bragging sucks...lol!


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have always heard, it ain't bragging if it's true. 

Very pretty.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2014)

We dont want to see pics of your version of Budweiser!!!! LOL


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 4, 2014)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!! you don't like my Bud clone?......LOL!


----------

